# NFL training camp



## MSnowy (Jul 24, 2014)

Gronk returns


Revis Island


Pats 2nd round draft pick Jimmy Garoppolo under the watchful eye of coach Belichick


Jimmy Garoppolo


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice shots Msnowy.  Gronks jersey looks like #81. He wears #87.  #81 would be pretty controversial because that criminal Hernandez wore that number.


That first shot of Brady is really cool.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 24, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> Nice shots Msnowy.  Gronks jersey looks like #81. He wears #87.  #81 would be pretty controversial because that criminal Hernandez wore that number.
> 
> 
> That first shot of Brady is really cool.



Thanks.  Hernandez is wearing #00000000081 on an orange jumps suit now.


----------



## runnah (Jul 24, 2014)

The biggest question is, how was Tom's hair?


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Jul 24, 2014)

I totally read that as 81! I didn't see the Gronk Returns label and thought... "they have someone wearing 81???"


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2014)

Nice shots I too like the #1 but Revis island looks to be on the verge of getting passed. lol


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 24, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Nice shots I too like the #1 but Revis island looks to be on the verge of getting passed. lol



He sure does.  Hopefully it's a zone.


----------



## ronlane (Jul 24, 2014)

JacaRanda said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots I too like the #1 but Revis island looks to be on the verge of getting passed. lol
> ...



Can't tell from this angle but he didn't get there to play bump & run with him. (Rusty on the first day back, I guess)


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 24, 2014)

ronlane said:


> Nice shots I too like the #1 but Revis island looks to be on the verge of getting passed. lol





JacaRanda said:


> ronlane said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shots I too like the #1 but Revis island looks to be on the verge of getting passed. lol
> ...





ronlane said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > ronlane said:
> ...



First day no bump and run. He actually had him covered the whole play.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 24, 2014)

runnah said:


> The biggest question is, how was Tom's hair?



Helmet cut today


----------



## imagemaker46 (Jul 24, 2014)

Pretty good stuff from training camp.  I shot a month of camp here in Ottawa as team photographer for our pro team.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 24, 2014)

Great stuff MSnowy.  And that's coming from a guy that really isn't much of an NFL fan - they lost me somewhere between the umpteenth time they threatened to strike and the whole Warren Moon deal.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 24, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> Great stuff MSnowy.  And that's coming from a guy that really isn't much of an NFL fan - they lost me somewhere between the umpteenth time they threatened to strike and the whole Warren Moon deal.



Thanks. I've been following the Patriots and the NFL since the mid-60's along with the Bruins, Red Sox and Celtics


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 24, 2014)

imagemaker46 said:


> Pretty good stuff from training camp.  I shot a month of camp here in Ottawa as team photographer for our pro team.



Thanks. Someday I hope to shoot a game from the sidelines.


----------



## robbins.photo (Jul 24, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff MSnowy.  And that's coming from a guy that really isn't much of an NFL fan - they lost me somewhere between the umpteenth time they threatened to strike and the whole Warren Moon deal.
> ...



Eons ago I was a Vikings fan, that was back in the Tarkenton days.  Things went downhill hard from there - I was loyal to my team, I don't mind losing seasons, it's part of the game.  But at some point it became less about football and more about "pay me" and "sure you can play no matter how big of a scumbag you might be, as long as we think your good on the field we don't care"

After the first big strike I lost most of my interest, and then I figured I'd start following the team again after a fairly long hiatus, and shortly after that they drafted Warren Moon.  Never really did think he was that great of a quarterback myself - but after the wife beating scandal broke, and then the Vikings decided to keep him on anyway - yup.. I was done.

So I still follow college - well I have to really, around here if you don't you get deported.  But not so much with pro ball anymore.


----------



## BillM (Jul 24, 2014)

Great set Mike, I really need to get down there !!!!


----------



## JacaRanda (Jul 24, 2014)

Mr. Rob Benz do you watch any sports now?  At this point they are all about money and all have or have had shady characters (being nice).    I applaud your willpower to drop watching at all because of Moon and the Vikes.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 24, 2014)

BillM said:


> Great set Mike, I really need to get down there !!!!



Thanks Bill. I was only able to get there because I'm out of work with a hand injury. I had surgery last week so I've got some time on my hands. :lmao:


----------



## kathyt (Jul 25, 2014)

I want to come and shoot with you snowy!


----------



## sm4him (Jul 25, 2014)

I like everything about these, except for the team. :mrgreen:

Go Titans! Go Falcons! Go Broncos (and by Broncos, I really mean, Go Peyton)! 
Go almost anybody except the Pats! :lmao:


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 25, 2014)

sm4him said:


> I like everything about these, except for the team. :mrgreen:
> 
> Go Titans! Go Falcons! Go Broncos (and by Broncos, I really mean, Go Peyton)!
> Go almost anybody except the Pats! :lmao:



Thanks. Funny how a lot of people feel that way about the Pats . Not to sure about the Titans but the Falcons with Boston College's "Matty Ice" should be back in contention this year. I'm actually a Peyton Manning fan, not so much his teams.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 25, 2014)

Is it that time of year already? 

You got some real nice shots, I'd just maybe keep the framing and background in mind. With #3 it might have worked better to adjust your vantage point, his arm gets a little lost in all the black jackets behind him. The one of Jimmy G. and Coach B. could have been framed a little lower so players #65 etc. aren't cut off; they aren't quite far enough from the action to be out of focus and seem part of the scene.

I particularly like the close ups, those are nicely done.


----------



## MSnowy (Jul 25, 2014)

vintagesnaps said:


> Is it that time of year already?
> 
> You got some real nice shots, I'd just maybe keep the framing and background in mind. With #3 it might have worked better to adjust your vantage point, his arm gets a little lost in all the black jackets behind him. The one of Jimmy G. and Coach B. could have been framed a little lower so players #65 etc. aren't cut off; they aren't quite far enough from the action to be out of focus and seem part of the scene.
> 
> I particularly like the close ups, those are nicely done.



Thank you. I would have liked to move around but these were taken from my  seat in the stands. The other thing about shooting football is, you  rarely know where the ball is going to be thrown to or caught at so  backgrounds are hard to control.


----------

